# A round trip on the Vermonter. A scenic gem



## Steve4031 (Jul 27, 2022)

I traveled from NYP to St. Albans on Monday and returned on Tuesday. This route imho is more scenic than the Adirondack. It follows the Connecticut river and then the White river for most of the route. BC was on the rear affording access to the rail fan river. The crew did a fine job both days. The LSA did extras like toasting buns on cheeseburgers and hotdogs. Over all a great trip. Photos are worth a thousand words.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 28, 2022)

Steve4031 said:


> I traveled from NYP to St. Albans on Monday and returned on Tuesday. This route imho is more scenic than the Adirondack. It follows the Connecticut river and then the White river for most of the route. BC was on the rear affording access to the rail fan river. The crew did a fine job both days. The LSA did extras like toasting buns on cheeseburgers and hotdogs. Over all a great trip. Photos are worth a thousand words.



This is a train trip I would like to take. And, it would get me to Vermont, a state that I have yet to visit.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 28, 2022)

Steve4031 said:


> I traveled from NYP to St. Albans on Monday and returned on Tuesday. This route imho is more scenic than the Adirondack. It follows the Connecticut river and then the White river for most of the route. BC was on the rear affording access to the rail fan river. The crew did a fine job both days. The LSA did extras like toasting buns on cheeseburgers and hotdogs. Over all a great trip. Photos are worth a thousand words.



What lovely photos!

I have cousins I’m close to in Connecticut and have taken the Vermonter up and detrained at Windsor Locks many times. That is a magnificent river. 

I’ve never gone farther north on the Vermonter, though. I have thought of doing the whole route up to St. Albans but never followed up on it because I was concerned about whether it would be possible to get to a hotel late at night and without a car.

Are there hotels nearby and a way to get to them?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 28, 2022)

This makes me homesick for Vermont! I do want to take this train some time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2022)

Dakota 400 said:


> This is a train trip I would like to take. And, it would get me to Vermont, a state that I have yet to visit.


Ditto for me! Only one of the 50 I haven't been in!


----------



## JayPea (Jul 28, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> What lovely photos!
> 
> I have cousins I’m close to in Connecticut and have taken the Vermonter up and detrained at Windsor Locks many times. That is a magnificent river.
> 
> ...





Mystic River Dragon said:


> What lovely photos!
> 
> I have cousins I’m close to in Connecticut and have taken the Vermonter up and detrained at Windsor Locks many times. That is a magnificent river.
> 
> ...


There's a Hampton Inn practically on the doorstep of the St. Albans station, within a few hundred feet or so. I stayed there in 2017, when I took a New England Amtrak trip, with the Vermonter the focal point of that trip. I too was chasing my dream of visiting all 50 states and Vermont was, if I remember right, state #44. I reached states #45, 46, and 47 (New Hampshire, Rhode Island, and Maine later on that same Amtrak vacation, and #48, 49, and 50 (Hawaii, Oklahoma, and Michigan) the next year.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 29, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> What lovely photos!
> 
> I have cousins I’m close to in Connecticut and have taken the Vermonter up and detrained at Windsor Locks many times. That is a magnificent river.
> 
> ...


There’s a Hilton hotel about 1-1/2 blocks from the station. I walked to it upon arrival…as did the conductors.


----------



## CaptPete 43 (Jul 29, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> What lovely photos!
> 
> I have cousins I’m close to in Connecticut and have taken the Vermonter up and detrained at Windsor Locks many times. That is a magnificent river.
> 
> ...





AmtrakBlue said:


> There’s a Hilton hotel about 1-1/2 blocks from the station. I walked to it upon arrival…as did the conductors.


It's a Hampton Inn which is part of the Hilton group. Google maps states it is a 3 minute walk. However, it is going to cost you WAY MORE than your train ticket.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jul 29, 2022)

Steve4031 said:


> I traveled from NYP to St. Albans on Monday and returned on Tuesday. This route imho is more scenic than the Adirondack. It follows the Connecticut river and then the White river for most of the route. BC was on the rear affording access to the rail fan river. The crew did a fine job both days. The LSA did extras like toasting buns on cheeseburgers and hotdogs. Over all a great trip. Photos are worth a thousand words.


Nice pics! I took this trip two December's ago... unfortunately no snow! Everyone was crabbin... including me. But still very scenic and a great trip!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 4, 2022)

The Hampton Inn is an uphill walk from the station. Not super steep but enough to add strain to my walk. Of course the downhill return the next morning evened it out. 

It is an expensive hotel. The room was decent.


----------



## thully (Aug 4, 2022)

I’ve wanted to take this before, but it annoyingly doesn’t connect to the Lake Shore Limited heading to/from Chicago and for connections to points west. At least the Ethan Allen does now 7 days/week and serves Burlington, though it doesn’t hit the same stops as the Vermonter.


----------



## MontanaJim (Aug 19, 2022)

great to hear. I live in St Albans and take the Vermonter on almost a weekly basis, often just day trips to southern locations in Vermont and catch the NB train back home same day. Ive been on 95 percent of Amtrak trackage across the country. I agree the route of the Vermonter, esp in Vermont, is incredible and is one of most scenic in US. May not have jawdropping beauty like the CZ but its very nice. In fall its incredible too when seeing the fall colors. Im surprised it doesnt get mentioned more amongst most scenic Amtrak routes. And the crews are great too!


----------



## Trollopian (Aug 20, 2022)

MontanaJim said:


> I agree the route of the Vermonter, esp in Vermont, is incredible and is one of most scenic in US. May not have jawdropping beauty like the CZ but its very nice. In fall its incredible too when seeing the fall colors.



I feel the same way about the Capitol Limited between Harper's Ferry and Pittsburgh. A very, very pretty ride with much natural beauty and glimpses of (what I think another thread called) "decayed industrial grandeur."

The Vermonter will definitely go on my bucket list.


----------



## MontanaJim (Aug 23, 2022)

been on the CL between Harpers Ferry and Pittsburgh many a time. Stayed in Harpers Ferry too. Yes its a nice stretch. 

Re the Vermonter--a fantastic day trip would be (assuming one is from out of state) to come to Burlington (Essex Jct stop if coming on Vermonter) by car or plane if not by train. Then take a day trip to a point south--my suggestion is Bellows Falls or Brattleboro. Do it in summer when daylight is longest, or in fall to see fall colors. You take the NB train back to Essex Jct. Or stay in St Albans at beginning/end of the line. St Albans is a nice little town.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 19, 2022)

I'll add on to this thread since we are currently planning a bucket list round trip on the Vermonter, probably early December 2022. People (above) are saying the Hampton Inn in St. Albans is expensive but I see $135 for a Sunday night, double with two queens, fridge, and hot breakfast. Good! No doubt a weekend or Xmas vacay ski time would be much higher, but we can go any day.

We chose winter to go, to get longer views, as we did with the Cardinal last year. Some snow would be, um, icing on the cake. We both went to school in Putney VT and it will feel like home, only on a train we've never ridden! (In those days we took the bus.) In June I stayed at the old Putney Depot airbnb and photographed this train zooming by.

We live in RI so we'll drive 20 minutes to Kingston, park for free, ride to New Haven, change to the Vermonter, go all the way up to St. Albans, walk to the Hampton Inn, get up super early and walk around town (very nice, I've been there), and take the train back in full daylight all the way.

Any advice? New Haven train station eats? Worth getting BC for rear view? We usually sit in the cafe car.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 19, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> People (above) are saying the Hampton Inn in St. Albans is expensive but I see $135 for a Sunday night, double with two queens, fridge, and hot breakfast. Good! No doubt a weekend or Xmas vacay ski time would be much higher, but we can go any day.


Oops, when I entered the date we want to go, and selected refundable, it became $197. Expensive. You all are right. But the train is really cheap!

We chose a day with a full moon, so maybe the view will be brightly lit going NB.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 19, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> I'll add on to this thread since we are currently planning a bucket list round trip on the Vermonter, probably early December 2022. People (above) are saying the Hampton Inn in St. Albans is expensive but I see $135 for a Sunday night, double with two queens, fridge, and hot breakfast. Good! No doubt a weekend or Xmas vacay ski time would be much higher, but we can go any day.
> 
> We chose winter to go, to get longer views, as we did with the Cardinal last year. Some snow would be, um, icing on the cake. We both went to school in Putney VT and it will feel like home, only on a train we've never ridden! (In those days we took the bus.) In June I stayed at the old Putney Depot airbnb and photographed this train zooming by.
> 
> ...


BC is in the back half of the last car and the cafe is in the front half. So not as many tables and the crew takes up one of them.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 19, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> I'll add on to this thread since we are currently planning a bucket list round trip on the Vermonter, probably early December 2022. People (above) are saying the Hampton Inn in St. Albans is expensive but I see $135 for a Sunday night, double with two queens, fridge, and hot breakfast. Good! No doubt a weekend or Xmas vacay ski time would be much higher, but we can go any day.
> 
> We chose winter to go, to get longer views, as we did with the Cardinal last year. Some snow would be, um, icing on the cake. We both went to school in Putney VT and it will feel like home, only on a train we've never ridden! (In those days we took the bus.) In June I stayed at the old Putney Depot airbnb and photographed this train zooming by.
> 
> ...



The New Haven train station is very nice. 
I haven’t been there for several years, so I don’t know what the food situation is now. They used to have two Dunkin’ Donuts—one upstairs in the main hall and one downstairs. I used to go to the one downstairs because it was much less crowded. There was also a Sbarros I think and a nice convenience store with snacks.

What still should be there, though, and worth seeing, are the model classic trains — one on the back of each bench seat— with printed information about that train’s history. 

Also when you’re on the platform, if you’re lucky you might see a CTrail consist resting before it goes on its way back up the Hartford Line to Springfield.

Last time I was there, off a corner of the main waiting room was an information center shared by Amtrak and CTrail.

One hint for getting up to the platforms—there are daunting-looking staircases to each platform. However, tucked coyly away are elevators for all platforms—just check carefully that the elevator you’re taking is the one for your platform.

Also, after detraining in New Haven, you’ll go down a long hall that eventually comes to fast escalators and a staircase to the main hall. But tucked even more coyly away is a tiny elevator right in front of you—it’s small but worth taking if you can fit your luggage in it.

Lots of information from me that nobody asked for—hopefully some of it useful and still accurate after several years—but someone who has been there more recently maybe can give an update on the food and also on whether the other things I mentioned are still there.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 19, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> BC is in the back half of the last car and the cafe is in the front half. So not as many tables and the crew takes up one of them.





Mystic River Dragon said:


> The New Haven train station is very nice.
> I haven’t been there for several years, so I don’t know what the food situation is now. They used to have two Dunkin’ Donuts—one upstairs in the main hall and one downstairs. I used to go to the one downstairs because it was much less crowded. There was also a Sbarros I think and a nice convenience store with snacks.
> 
> What still should be there, though, and worth seeing, are the model classic trains — one on the back of each bench seat— with printed information about that train’s history.
> ...


Thanks! All useful information. Coy elevators, good to know about.
I went to a page for the station, and it does look like a handsome classic station. It seems there's a Subway and a Dunkin, at least. On the return trip we have a 3-hr layover if the train is on time (ha) so may take an Uber to a real restaurant. I see Yelp's "best restaurant in CT" Zeneli Pizzeria is very close.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 19, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> crew takes up one of them


Only one?!? Please share which train so I can document this rarity!

@Mystic River Dragon great info. Both Dunkins are operational again, the Sbarro is still there (though it's sacreligious to New Haven to eat there), the convenience store, and a Subway upstairs. There are ticket offices as well as Red Caps, but no luggage storage unfortunately.




BalmyZephyr said:


> 3-hr layover if the train is on time (ha) so may take an Uber to a real restaurant


I would recommend this. The Vermonter has been plagued by slow orders in VT and CSX in Springfield so it may be late just FYI. There's a free shuttle to downtown that runs every twenty minutes at :00, :20, & :40 daily. New Haven pizza is a different take on New York style; the char is not for everyone but there are NY style places as well. Plenty of other good food from many cuisines too. Let me know if you'd like specific recommendations.


----------



## MontanaJim (Nov 19, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> Oops, when I entered the date we want to go, and selected refundable, it became $197. Expensive. You all are right. But the train is really cheap!
> 
> We chose a day with a full moon, so maybe the view will be brightly lit going NB.


197 is a bargain compared to summer rates at the st albans hampton inn. Summer rates regularly go for 300-400 a night. Vermont hotels and motels are through the roof in summer. you picked a good time to go for cheaper rates. but what did you mean by "longer views"? if referring to daylight, it will be dark most of the time in VT going north. Youll see things going south though.


----------



## MontanaJim (Nov 19, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Only one?!? Please share which train so I can document this rarity!
> 
> @Mystic River Dragon great info. Both Dunkins are operational again, the Sbarro is still there (though it's sacreligious to New Haven to eat there), the convenience store, and a Subway upstairs. There are ticket offices as well as Red Caps, but no luggage storage unfortunately.
> 
> ...


i believe the slow orders in southern VT/MA are finished. the train has been arriving in St Albans no more than 30 minutes late the last week. Tonight it was only 7 minutes late.


----------



## GAT (Nov 19, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> We chose a day with a full moon, so maybe the view will be brightly lit going NB.


I am confident you will have a wonderful ride.

"Pennies in a stream, falling leaves of sycamore,
Moonlight in Vermont.
Icy finger waves
Ski trails on a mountain side,
Snow light in Vermont.
Telegraph cables, they sing down the railway,
And travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by
Moonlight in Vermont.
You and I and moonlight in Vermont."

With apologies to John Blackburn and his beautiful song..................


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 20, 2022)

MontanaJim said:


> 197 is a bargain compared to summer rates at the st albans hampton inn. Summer rates regularly go for 300-400 a night. Vermont hotels and motels are through the roof in summer. you picked a good time to go for cheaper rates. but what did you mean by "longer views"? if referring to daylight, it will be dark most of the time in VT going north. Youll see things going south though.


By "longer views" I mean we would be able to see farther across the landscape, since there will be much less foliage. Often trees and bushes right next to the ROW block all views in places! You're right we'll be in darkness in Vermont NB but here's hoping the full moon will be clear and bright for us. When we travel in sleepers, we turn off the room lights so we can see out. Not an option on the Vermonter though, we expect brightly lit cars. Coach seats might be better than the cafe in that regard, but then we get cricks in our necks. My hubby with Parkinson's really can't turn his neck very well.

Thanks very much for the update on the slow orders! I had read about that in summer, so good news now.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 20, 2022)

GAT said:


> I am confident you will have a wonderful ride.
> 
> "Pennies in a stream, falling leaves of sycamore,
> Moonlight in Vermont.
> ...



Awesome, it mentions a railway! Didn't realize that before. Thank you.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 20, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> Awesome, it mentions a railway! Didn't realize that before. Thank you.



Ah, you fixed it.


----------



## GAT (Nov 20, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> Awesome, it mentions a railway! Didn't realize that before. Thank you.


Well, I confess I cheated a little bit. Blackburn wrote "highway." That's why I offered my apologies. I trust he won't mind, wherever he is.  I think Margaret Whiting's 1945 recording beats all others.


----------



## GAT (Nov 20, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> Ah, you fixed it.


Kudos for catching me out. I thought I might get away with it.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks for the report. I need to do this trip again. I was on it back in the 1990s when I rode from New London to Waterbury VT. At that time they were still using the New England Central route out of New London since the Conn River Line from Springfield was not useable. Got some "rare mileage" on the former CV. I recall the heritage fleet coach I was in was a former Santa Fe car. My parents were staying in Sugarbush and Waterbury was the closest Amtrak stop.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Nov 23, 2022)

This looks like a great trip. I’d start in Meridian or Hartford and go up north near the end. St Alban’s sounds overpriced.

Maybe with snow. Full moon. I’d like an old fashioned bed & breakfast for a low rate. $65 - .$85. On the return ride in BC class would be nice to assure a good view. Eggs over - two strips of bacon - toast - and coffee and not too fancy a room.

Willy Nelson (et. al.) did nice work:


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 23, 2022)

Update to St. Albans Hampton Inn cost: Just wait a few days. 

A few days ago, it was $197 for two queen beds 2 people, includes breakfast. Today I checked again and it was $167. I paid $12 extra to make it completely refundable. Looking forward to this overnight trip two weeks from now!


----------



## Rambling Robert (Nov 24, 2022)

Since I live in Massachusetts a variant would be to drive to Quebec Provence - spend two days over the border - maybe Sutton which is English speaking - then depart around 6AM for the Vermonter in St Alban VT.

Here are the details:
St Albans VT dep 9:15AM
Northampton MA arr 2:01PM
Northampton MA dep 3:57PM
St. Albans VT arr 8:50PM

DRIVE TIME 
Home to Sutton 4:30
Sutton to St Albans 0:50
St Albans to Home. 4:00

Sutton Qc CA is in an English speaking area of the Provence. In my times in Montreal - Quebec City and the countryside not knowing the language was sometimes a problem. I’d need “French Canadian” translate on my iPhone.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 24, 2022)

Rambling Robert said:


> This looks like a great trip. I’d start in Meridian or Hartford and go up north near the end. St Alban’s sounds overpriced.
> 
> Maybe with snow. Full moon. I’d like an old fashioned bed & breakfast for a low rate. $65 - .$85. On the return ride in BC class would be nice to assure a good view.


 I checked the only B&B (luxury) near the station in St. Albans, and it would be $270 mid-week early December and you only get one bed. Hampton Inn it is! Please tell me about the BC though. They put seats into the rear half of a cafe car? Is that the half with the highest windows, is that why you say it has a better view than coach? Did they save a row of booths or is it all seats in that half? Maybe we should upgrade for the SB ride. Thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 24, 2022)

BalmyZephyr said:


> I checked the only B&B (luxury) near the station in St. Albans, and it would be $270 mid-week early December and you only get one bed. Hampton Inn it is! Please tell me about the BC though. They put seats into the rear half of a cafe car? Is that the half with the highest windows, is that why you say it has a better view than coach? Did they save a row of booths or is it all seats in that half? Maybe we should upgrade for the SB ride. Thanks.


Here is a picture that shows the BC car on the Vermonter. As you look forward you see the cafe counter. Beyond that is the booth table area. This is the last car on the train, so you have the rail fan window to look out too. 








Coach vs business class seats on Amtrak


Depending on the Amtrak route, coach seats, business class seats, first class seats, roomettes and bedrooms are just some of your seating choices. If you don’t need sleeping accommodations, t…




amtrakguide.com


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 24, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Here is a picture that shows the BC car on the Vermonter. As you look forward you see the cafe counter. Beyond that is the booth table area. This is the last car on the train, so you have the rail fan window to look out too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! Huge help. If we can figure out how to upgrade only the SAB-NHV segment, we'll probably do it. Those don't look like the best cafe windows because of the luggage rack, but I like the single seats so it's easier to look over from a double seat to the other side.


----------



## MontanaJim (Nov 25, 2022)

St Albans overpriced? Maybe. but so is much/all of Vermont. Doubt youll find much better deals in Burlington, Waterbury etc. Maybe way down south in Brattleboro. Besides, if going to take the trip, do it the whole way. Stay a couple nights if possible so you can spend a day in St Albans. If you do it between spring and fall you can visit the downtown historical museum, which has a great exhibit on railroading.


----------



## Shanson (Nov 25, 2022)

We rode the Vermonter in late September this year. A bit too early for leaf season, but a pleasant trip regardless.

￼

￼

Only disappointment was the closeness of the coach seats. I am spoiled by the seating in Superliner coaches.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 25, 2022)

Shanson said:


> We rode the Vermonter in late September this year. A bit too early for leaf season, but a pleasant trip regardless.
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...



You wrote that at the exact time I was upgrading to Business Class. 

So, just now I got through a very helpful agent by yelling "Agent" "Person" at the robot on the 800 number, and only had to wait one minute till someone picked up. It seemed to be the only way to get the upgrade for just one segment.


----------



## Shanson (Nov 25, 2022)

Our tickets were a group tour, or I would have upgraded to Business.


----------



## MontanaJim (Nov 29, 2022)

Shanson said:


> We rode the Vermonter in late September this year. A bit too early for leaf season, but a pleasant trip regardless.
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...


Yeah the Vermonter, like other non-long distance Amtrak trains (non-long distance in Amtrak terms at least) use Amfleet 1's, def not the legroom in coach like Amfleet 2's (used on long-distance trains like Lake Shore Limited). Oh well, the room is spacious compared to the economy seat i had to put up with on my plane flight across the country this week. Also, yes generally late september is slightly early for peak leaf season in vermont. I always tell people to shoot for the first week-to 10 days of October, thats when it usually peaks.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Nov 29, 2022)

Another variant for me is to walk to the MBTA commuter rail eventslly get to South Station - the trip along the south coast of RINand CT is verify nice then maybe do something interesting in New Haven before boarding the Vermonter.

But I’d love to take the via Ocean... Greyhound has (3 hour) runs from Burlington VT to Montreal. Then take the via Ocean to Halifax NS. Prolly lots of over nites!


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Dec 7, 2022)

We are on the Vermonter now. I’m glad we didn’t pay for BC on this NB leg, as the coaches up front are practically empty, and BC is practically full. We are dining in the cafe car now, the only non-crew in here, very peaceful. Kudos to crew member who found my iPad on a random seat (I didn’t know I’d left it there), found my name by going to my Facebook profile, and checking his passenger list to discover that I was still on the train. He must have looked for the St. Albans long-hauler seat checks and found me. Thank you, most excellent detective! And that’ll teach me to constantly jump from seat to seat trying for the best views.


----------



## MontanaJim (Dec 7, 2022)

Hello from St Albans...great to hear you are enjoying the ride. And yes the Vermonter crews are FANTASTIC.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Dec 7, 2022)

I don’t know if you’re doing photography but it looks like fresh snow in the morning -clouds might be in the way for 7:52am moonrise though.

Here’s a great tool for natural light photography Photo Ephemeris


----------



## MontanaJim (Dec 7, 2022)

Rambling Robert said:


> I don’t know if you’re doing photography but it looks like fresh snow in the morning -clouds might be in the way for 7:52am moonrise though.
> 
> Here’s a great tool for natural light photography Photo Ephemeris


we may get some but i dont think will get much. I love snow and yes makes for good pics, including of the departure of the SB Vermonter at 9:15 am.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Dec 7, 2022)

MontanaJim said:


> Hello from St Albans...great to hear you are enjoying the ride. And yes the Vermonter crews are FANTASTIC.


Steve on Train 56 FTW!


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Dec 7, 2022)

MontanaJim said:


> we may get some but i dont think will get much. I love snow and yes makes for good pics, including of the departure of the SB Vermonter at 9:15 am.


We will wave at anyone with a camera!
Very excited to wake up in a town I photographed exactly 20 years ago. There was plenty of snow on the ground then and as I recall it was freaking cold.
Thanks for Ephemeris, that looks awesome. I am a natural light photographer so it’s possibly very useful.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Dec 7, 2022)

Between Burlington and St. Albans, we are the only passengers on a five-car train. This is great!


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 8, 2022)

Glad you are enjoying the trip. It gets dark early this time of year so the north bound run is mostly in darkness.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Dec 8, 2022)

Steve4031 said:


> Glad you are enjoying the trip. It gets dark early this time of year so the north bound run is mostly in darkness.



We saw it all today on the 55! Beautiful light, and the railfan window is worth the extra BC fare. In Springfield now, golden light.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Dec 16, 2022)

This trip worked out great! I will write a trip report with pictures when I get a chance. Meanwhile anyone considering this, winter is lovely along the two rivers and the canals. You can see much more river when there aren’t any leaves. Hampton Inn was very good, free breakfast was vast and tasty. Good coffee!
Bakery across the street, many other nice places within walking distance. We could see the St.Albans station from our room.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Dec 17, 2022)

Looking forward to your report - and thanks for all the posts along the way - maybe pics 20 years ago?


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Dec 17, 2022)

Rambling Robert said:


> Looking forward to your report - and thanks for all the posts along the way - maybe pics 20 years ago?


Good idea, though it hasn’t changed a bit, except there was snow in 2002. Really nice traditional main street with most of the civic buildings across the common on the uphill side, like Bristol RI


----------



## Rambling Robert (Dec 17, 2022)

114 in Bristol is Rhode Island’s Nantucket!


----------

